# Pork Hocks in Beer with Creamy ruff mash & sweet carrots with Gr



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

*Pork Hocks in Beer with Creamy ruff mash & sweet carrots with Gravy from the cooking liquor*

Yes I normally would cook this in the hark for about 5 hour , but was in a rush today , plus I got a new play toy (yes a new pressure cooker) and I had to have dinner out in under 1 hour and it had to be Pork Hocks . Done , I love my German Mother-in-law 

I have put all the pork hocks, onions, apple, apple cider vinegar. Chicken stock Plus lot of spices (paparika, cummin, Sumac, corandiner & garlic etc) ,a little liquid Smoke (apple wood) and beer in pressure cooker for 25 minutes after pressure was reached, then depressurized it add celery, carrots & potatoes resealed and cooked for 12 more minutes after pressure was reached then depressurized and removed the carrots , & potato, then thicken the sauce, ruf...fly mash the spuds with a little butter, sour cream & milk (not to much) a little salt & pepper to taste & Parsley flakes and wow man these bad boy are to die for. yummo
It was too much we could not eat it all only got half way, the meat & skin was so soft & gelatinous, the meat was just falling of the bone you could eat it with a spoon. and the mash was light and creamy and the carrots so sweet and juicy. This is how Pork Hocks should be. Kick Ass yummo MM


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

You tease! That looks delicious and i've been craving knuckles for a while now haha... Up here though the price has gone over the top at $5-6 a kilo. Are they that much in the States?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Mountain Mick said:


> *Pork Hocks in Beer with Creamy ruff mash & sweet carrots with Gravy from the cooking liquor*
> 
> Yes I normally would cook this in the *hark *for about 5 hour , but was in a rush today , plus I got a new play toy (yes a new pressure cooker) and I had to have dinner out in under 1 hour and it had to be Pork Hocks . Done , I love my German Mother-in-law
> 
> ...


That sure looks good! I have a few questions, though. What is "hark"? What kind of "sumac"? (Not the poisonous kind, I gather.) And that "ruf...fly" part, what is that? Goes to show, we don't all speak the same English!

Also, are the hocks fresh or smoked?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Suitcase Sally.

Fresh Hocks but I do use smoked ones sometimes.
*Sumac Spice*

A sprinkling of this pretty purple spice adds a tangy lemony flavour to meat and salads. 
Sumac (pronounced SOO-mak) is the fruit of a shrub (Rhus coriaria) that grows throughout the Middle East and the Mediterranean. These berries vary in colour from brick red to dark purple, depending on where the shrub is grown.
Berries are harvested just before they ripen, then left in the sun to dry. While whole dried berries are available in the growing regions, in Australia sumac is usually sold as a coarse or fine powder.
Prior to the introduction of lemons, the Romans used sumac as a souring agent. It has a pleasant tangy taste with a hint of citrus fruitiness and virtually no aroma.
*Buying*

Available in the spice section of most supermarkets.
*Cooking*

An essential ingredient in Middle Eastern cuisine, sumac is used in spice rubs, marinades and dressings, and is also served as a condiment. Along with sesame seeds and dried thyme, it's one of the main ingredients in the spice mix za'atar, which is used to flavour meat and vegetables, or mixed with oil to make a paste that's spread on bread before baking.
Sumac goes well with chicken, fish and seafood, lamb, eggplant, chickpeas and lentils. For a delicious marinade or dressing, mix it with yoghurt and other herbs and spices such as chilli, coriander, cumin, paprika and parsley.




*"The Hark"*

Is my Gas Smoker 













































Which I use to smoke food in like hams, bacon, chicken, fish, chillis, also use it as a broiler or a roasting oven, cook bread in it and even pizzas. 


The Ruf...fly is the fact I got big fingers and I didn't check the whole thing after typing it. should read "ruffly"


Thanks for the chat. MM:viking:





suitcase_sally said:


> That sure looks good! I have a few questions, though. What is "hark"? What kind of "sumac"? (Not the poisonous kind, I gather.) And that "ruf...fly" part, what is that? Goes to show, we don't all speak the same English!
> 
> Also, are the hocks fresh or smoked?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Primal 1 , yes mine a teaser for sure. lol we are downunder in the Land of OZ.. where we live we normally pay around the $14 per kg. these fresh hocks aka knuckles weighted in as about 500g each. and very nice, MM:viking:



primal1 said:


> You tease! That looks delicious and i've been craving knuckles for a while now haha... Up here though the price has gone over the top at $5-6 a kilo. Are they that much in the States?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW, Mick! I have one of those "Harks". I bought it at a garage sale a few years ago for $30. I had to make some repairs, clean it up and put new stainless steel bolts in it. Mine is bigger than yours - mine looks to be about 5 1/2 feet tall and 20 inches wide and deep. I have never used it since it was repaired. I was thinking of taking it up to northern Michigan where the salmon run and see if I could sell it. But, maybe you have changed my mind with your pictures.


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry i didn't notice where you were located! I'll stop whining about the price up here, just hard to swallow since as little as 3-4 years ago it was a very cheap $2.70 a kilo 

I never thought to use Sumac with hocks, thanks for that
Up here we use Staghorn Sumac http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_typhina
(NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH POISON SUMAC!)


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Suitcase_Sally

here a couple more pics to help change your mind
My hot Golden Syrup Smoked Salmon




























Or my Hot Smoked Mullet 


















some more hot smoked salmon Mountain Mick's Beer marinated salmon









I hope you keep you smoker and enjoy the bounty that it can produce, MM :viking:




suitcase_sally said:


> WOW, Mick! I have one of those "Harks". I bought it at a garage sale a few years ago for $30. I had to make some repairs, clean it up and put new stainless steel bolt in it. Mine is bigger than yours - mine looks to be about 5 1/2 feet tall and 20 inches wide and deep. I have never used it since it was repaired. I was thinking of taking it up to northern Michigan where the salmon run and see if I could sell it. But, maybe you have changed my mind with your pictures.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes! I think I'll keep it!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Dang, Mick...as my nephew would say "you're a good cooker"! I'm going to have to dig out my pressure pan and try out your recipe. I LOVE well done pork.


----------

